# couples to be targetted on Valentine's day - Pramod Muthalik



## Pragadheesh (Feb 6, 2009)

hi,
In bangalore, if any one wishes to get married with your gf then u can go out wid her on valentines day. coz,
Sri Ram Sene leader Pramod Muthalik and his activists will be going around the city with a priest, a turmeric stub and a ‘mangal sutra’ and if he finds any couples being together in public and expressing their love, he will take them to the nearest temple and conduct their marriage. If the couples resisted the move, the girl would be forced to tie a ‘rakhi’ to the boy.[]

source:
*www.thehindu.com/2009/02/06/stories/2009020657590100.htm


----------



## Chirag (Feb 6, 2009)

How idoitic is that !? I mean wtf, just wtf. god damn wtf..


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh god!!! Oh dear god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I am speechless!!! This is beyond idiotic!!!! 
I mean it's not easy to get an  as  stupid as this without trying for it . All leaders must have had a competition for the most idiotic idea!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2009)

It happens only in India.


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

Saale buddho, kudh toh jawani ke maje le liye. Ab is umar mein sanak gaye ho kya ? 

Kabhi Mumbai mein Shiv Shena toh kabhi Bangaluru mein Ram Sena. *******s, where were you when terrorists attacked Mumbai ? Sharam karo, doob maro.


> On Mr. Muthalik’s threat to forcibly marry off unmarried couples seen in public places on Valentine’s Day, he said: “Let them first commit such an offence and then the law will be enforced.”


Napunsak kaheen ke.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

Ram Sene ? More like bunch of n00bs. Lets see what happens. I am in Bangalore (single and rocking) so I get a good vantage point to know more about these sh!theads.

Wish I had a good camera. Nothing better than getting fr3@k$ caught on tape and posting on youtube


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 6, 2009)

Bhagwaan ke naam par is desh me kuchh bhi karte hai log.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 6, 2009)

More than these _Senas_, I feel Govt. should be blamed. We have here a bunch of spineless, impotent politicians. I fail to understand what these d!ckheads do whole day???? How much does it take to pass a law and put all these vandals behind the bars? How much does it take for Govt. to make these vandals foot the bills of the damage? 

Where are those PIL friendly lawers who have filed PILs on Hrithik-Ash kisses, among many others? Are they sitting on their f*king eggs and brooding? MOFOs.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 6, 2009)

okey...this is height of stupidity...  AS*HO*** seriously guys...this is no stupid... i dnt have words to describe this ULTIMATE STUPIDITY....lolz


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 6, 2009)

T159 said:


> Saale buddho, kudh toh jawani ke maje le liye. Ab is umar mein sanak gaye ho kya ?
> 
> Kabhi Mumbai mein Shiv Shena toh kabhi Bangaluru mein Ram Sena. *******s, where were you when terrorists attacked Mumbai ? Sharam karo, doob maro.
> 
> Napunsak kaheen ke.



I agree


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bwahahahahah... What a threat to open public. I wanted to know does Promod Muthalik have a daughter? I would surely take her out on valentines day and i wanna see then if he gets me married to her rofl.

P.S- I know he will kill me before getting me married to her but it was just a thought so don't take it seriously. Hahaha..  

And yes he is a dumb fck!!


----------



## Coool (Feb 6, 2009)

WTF! Sabhi jene milke eak eak lagao en ****e*s ko.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 6, 2009)

Mera Bharat Mahan


----------



## Pat (Feb 6, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> I wanted to know does Promod Muthalik have a daughter? I would surely take her out on valentines day and i wanna see then if he gets me married to her rofl.



From what I have read, he is not married! Apne jawani ke dino mein khud aish nahi kar paaya, toh dusro ko bhi nahi karne dega. Probably thats his attitude


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

^^Sab dhong hai ! Galli ke picchu gaya hoga pakka.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

WTF? Idiotic Limits have been broken.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 6, 2009)

Pat said:


> From what I have read, he is not married! Apne jawani ke dino mein khud aish nahi kar paaya, toh dusro ko bhi nahi karne dega. Probably thats his attitude


Then I'm sure he is not straight and he gets jealous when straight couple go out and celebrate OR he must be a retard who's life was just spent with frustration and deprived.

Sorry for such language and rude behavior but i just can't tolerate such people. When i hear/see such people my blood boils.

Peace out.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

Who the biatch is this Pramod Muthalik?


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

He is a mad


----------



## amitash (Feb 6, 2009)

> Who the biatch is this Pramod Muthalik?



Some old sterile dude who couldnt find love in his life so he says love is against "hindu culture" and starts beating up ppl in pubs or marrying them or whatever....this is such a shame....Going out with ppl is against hindu culture but beating them up..IS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2009)

this a$$h01e is increasing indian population


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2009)

Publicity stunt by a small-time thug looking for his big break.


----------



## eggman (Feb 6, 2009)

i think Kl@w is right


----------



## confused!! (Feb 6, 2009)

These things happened last year here in Hyderabad..will be done this year also I guess..But seriously these guys are no least morons than the terrorists. Fact is terrorists are likely to be killed and all these fuc**** jerks will only get abused in forums like this because of the impotent politicians


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2009)

senile old man...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

Kl@w ++


----------



## amitash (Feb 7, 2009)

Actually according to the country law no one is allowed to force someone else into marriage or rakhi tying or whatever...Its agains our fundamental rights as citizens...Even in our preamble it states that India is a *Free, sovereign, socialist, secular, democratic republic*

So if any muthalik tries such stunts then you can call the police and demand them to arrest the perpetraitors...All he is legally allowed to do is to organise protests and such without bugging the public.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 7, 2009)

^ Law ? If such actions were to be taken seriously , the parties like MNS/ShivSena would not exist in India. No one needs moral police, but its there and they are doing their things in open.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3469/3259032211_733f130da3_o.jpg


----------



## amitash (Feb 7, 2009)

^Who else to put a stop to it than us citizens? Politicians actually support them


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what I call WTF !!!


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 7, 2009)

@tarey_g and @gopi_vbboy,
lol nice comments. hehe...  

@topic,
Quite shocking and interesting at the same time. Bangalore is filled love birds and it would be interesting to see the reaction of these couples. I wonder what would happen if the same would happen in Delhi !!  hehe..
Too bad, right people are targeted besides targeting the bad ones. Why not target all those murderers, rapists and those damn terrorists, who are creating havoc in our society? Why always target the ones who mean no offense! 
Shame on these politicians.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

Same thing will also happen in Mumbai with Shiv Sena going on rampage against couples. Its been a tale since many years, i guess that's how the m0ron Promod got inspired.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

its all the case of petty hooligans trying to make a name for themselves...I bet until this incident happened, half of the country had never heard of someone by name "Pramod Mutalik" [ let alone of an organization called RAM SENE  ]


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 7, 2009)

amitash said:


> Actually according to the country law no one is allowed to force someone else into marriage or rakhi tying or whatever...Its agains our fundamental rights as citizens...Even in our preamble it states that India is a *Free, sovereign, socialist, secular, democratic republic*
> 
> So if any muthalik tries such stunts then you can call the police and demand them to arrest the perpetraitors...All he is legally allowed to do is to organise protests and such without bugging the public.



This sums up what i want to say perfectly.

WHO The **** are they ???


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2009)

i got a plan, on valentine's day call your office/college/coaching's most sexiest & best girl somewhere, just to take something from her....best way to get married to her without the fear of loosing her to some other hunk


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 7, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> i got a plan, on valentine's day call your office/college/coaching's most sexiest & best girl somewhere, just to take something from her....best way to get married to her without the fear of loosing her to some other hunk




ha ha....i was thinking the same thing


----------



## kalpik (Feb 7, 2009)

Why don't people make an "Anti *sena" and beat the living crap outta these ****tards..

P.S. I'm sorry for the language, but this just HAD to be said.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> i got a plan, on valentine's day call your office/college/coaching's most sexiest & best girl somewhere, just to take something from her....best way to get married to her without the fear of loosing her to some other hunk




Baat mein dum to hai


----------



## Ecko (Feb 7, 2009)

Utsav ko Banglore bhejo 
Utsav ko Banglore bhejo   
Utsav ko Banglore bhejo   


Hope these guyz continue this thing for couple more years


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 7, 2009)

i can know safely say Mr.Pramod muthalik is G#A#Y.


----------



## Coool (Feb 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> These things happened last year here in Hyderabad..



really..........??? Dont know about that.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 7, 2009)

T159 said:


> Saale buddho, kudh toh jawani ke maje le liye. Ab is umar mein sanak gaye ho kya ?
> 
> Kabhi Mumbai mein Shiv Shena toh kabhi Bangaluru mein Ram Sena. *******s, where were you when terrorists attacked Mumbai ? Sharam karo, doob maro.
> 
> Napunsak kaheen ke.



ab yeh buddey agar sahi rastey pe nikal hi parey hai toh inko bachpan ki naadaaniyaan aur jawani ki galtiyon ko sudhaarne ke liye bheje "Ashok Clinic puraani delhi" dhanyavaad.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 7, 2009)

@ancientrites
yeah they did happen, but only at few places. otherwise it was cool at IMAX, Eat Street and Central...those SOBs are not allowed there 

Donno what the duck is wrong with them, till date i dint understand why do they do this.....i mean the couples whom they beat dint do any harm to them....i remember last year they showed two people were beaten severely by such groups, but later found that they were brother-sister and waiting for their lawyer for some old financial matter....
I dont know what the hell is paining in Mr. Raj Thakerey's butt. What do they want? Fame, or what?? definitely its not "Marathi" coz people in Maharashtra know that we all are Indians and we are united and we also save our regional heritage.



gaurav_indian said:


> ab yeh buddey agar sahi rastey pe nikal hi parey hai toh inko bachpan ki naadaaniyaan aur jawani ki galtiyon ko sudhaarne ke liye bheje "Ashok Clinic puraani delhi" dhanyavaad.



Lol....Dr. Sheikh from Ajam Dawakhana, Agra too


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Why don't people make an "Anti *sena" and beat the living crap outta these ****tards..
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry for the language, but this just HAD to be said.


No worries mate, we understand your sentiments. 

Clearly we all are on the same page.


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 9, 2009)

WTF


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 9, 2009)

Lol, bone-stoopid stuff that really makes you want to go on a killing rampage due to the sheer stupidity of the involving parties happens only in india


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 9, 2009)

amitash said:


> Actually according to the country law no one is allowed to force someone else into marriage or rakhi tying or whatever...Its agains our fundamental rights as citizens...Even in our preamble it states that India is a *Free, sovereign, socialist, secular, democratic republic*
> 
> So if any muthalik tries such stunts then you can call the police and demand them to arrest the perpetraitors...All he is legally allowed to do is to organise protests and such without bugging the public.



law ! ! ! Does that exists here? I remember one scene from the gr8 movie SLUMDOG MILLIONARIE now when the question " WHATS WRITTEN BELOW THE 3 LIONS SEEN IN THE NATIONAL EMBLEM" and the guy has to ask the audience help.. It really shows how pathetic our system is ! ! !

And above all this is just a drama before the forthcoming elections.. Just to showoff the dumbo public and to get the support of the uneducated ones in remote areas


----------

